# I did it...



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Been saying I was going to, and yesterday I finally did! I got a nubian! 

























Isn't she pretty? I'm thinking about naming her Henryetta.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ooooo gorgeous!!! I love moonspot nubians. She is really amazing. Good pick to get that Nubian.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

She is gorgeous, and what a cute and clever name


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

good strong roman nose -- beautiful


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

She looks awful familiar, is she from Bethany? Anyways, she's absolutely gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow I didn't know you were on The Goat Spot Wendy!! Glad you made it home with your little girl!! I love the name!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Woo! I was right! I'm so glad you got her! (takes the temptation away from me for now! lol)


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow, small World, didn't know you were here either! Til I saw your post w/ your babies! Made it home safe and sound with her, she didn't want me to leave her w/ the other kids, but as you can see she's got a new best friend (3rd pic)!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats to funny that you both didnt know you were on here LOL

oh and I forgot to say I love her white front legs.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Funny how that happens! I also love the white feet, and one hind foot is half and half white and black.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Haviris said:


> Wow, small World, didn't know you were here either! Til I saw your post w/ your babies! Made it home safe and sound with her, she didn't want me to leave her w/ the other kids, but as you can see she's got a new best friend (3rd pic)!


Yep it looks like she's got a new buddy!! That is one cute little Nigi!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i love nubians too! so graceful... when they want to be! lol!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I keep saying im going to get a nubian to. Just got to find the perfect one. But she is so pretty, congrats.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What a beautiful little doe you have now. I guess you had to wait for the prefect one and you got her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow she is gorgeous... :drool: :thumb: :greengrin:  congrats....


----------

